# Stove ID please?



## Yamaha_gurl (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone know? It's getting chilly in Ontario and I still haven't found a resonably price "good" stove.


----------



## begreen (Oct 27, 2008)

The brand of the stove appears to be on the door in the lower right corner. Also, can you get a shot of the mfg label on the back of the stove?


----------



## webbie (Oct 27, 2008)

Fisher.....
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Fisher_Stoves/


----------



## Yamaha_gurl (Oct 27, 2008)

I figured it was fisher...I just spoke to the owner of it (he's selling it) says it states honey on the back....anyone know any pro's /cons about these? How many square feet do you think it would heat?


----------



## webbie (Oct 27, 2008)

Honey Bear........
You should probably judge the heating ability by measuring the usable firebox and checking these articles:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/choosing_a_wood_stove
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/articles/burn_time_calculator


----------



## Yamaha_gurl (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a manual for this stove? I can't even seem to find any other pictures of this one on-line


----------

